# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Qui ne voi plus les images ou smiley du forum ?

## Marc Lussac

Si vous avez un problme , prcisez clairement votre problme, et votre configuration : os, navigateur, version, connexion internet, proxy ou pas, etc... et prcisez depuis quand

----------


## javamine

Firefox 0.9.3, XP Pro, Freebox, pas de proxy

Je ne vois plus les smileys depuis euuuuh 4 jours je crois. Pour les images je peux pas dire j'ai pas vrifi (et l je ne suis pas chez moi)

----------


## Faith's Fall

Chez moi tous est nickel (Mozilla 1.7.2, Firefox 0.9.3, WinXPPro SP1a)

 ::D:

----------


## Swog

Absolument aucun problme (Moz1.7.2, IE6 Sp1 et Opera 7.5 sous XP Home SP1) sauf quand les images sont appeles depuis un autre site, et ce depuis, avant-hier...

Sinon, RAS  ::D:

----------


## Higgins

Aucun probleme avec firefox 0.9.2

----------


## javamine

Bon visiblement il n'y a que moi

Cela dit 



> Commencez par vrifier qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problme de rafraichissement de cache, ou de paramtrage de votre navigateur,


Vu que je ne suis pas chez moi j'ai pas encore vrifi tout a...

----------


## freegreg

Au boulot, aucun pb!
Chez moi, depuis trois jours : impossible d'afficher les smileys! (Images   ::arrow::   aucun pb)
Config : XP Pro SP1 ADSL
Test sous ie6 et firefox 0.9.3 avec firewall activ et dsactiv.
J'ai vid caches, ... rien  faire.

Ps: Je n'ai pas fait de changement dans les configurations de mes navigateurs.

----------


## m@

c'est revenu aujourd'hui
(Mandrake 10.0/Firefox 0.8)
avant, les smileys ne s'affichainet, plus, il y a avit un texte de remplacement  la place

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ahah chuis le seul sous IE. aucun probleme  ::D:

----------


## Blade

Aucun soucis sous IE 6.0

----------


## Anonymous

Mozilla 1.7.2 win xp home SP 1a, passerelle win xp pro SP 1a

pas de soucis

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Aucun problmes avec IE6 et Firefox  :;):

----------


## ridan

salut

aucun problme sous moz 1.7.2, opera 7.53, netscape 7.1, firefox 0.9.1.

----------


## Anonymous

test : mozilla 1.7.1 Win xp home SP2, mme passerelle que prcdament : pas de problme

----------


## alexrtz

Gentoo + Firefox 0.9.3 il y a une journe o je n'ai pas eu les smileys (juste le nom du smiley avec la premire lettre en majuscule) pendant la semaine (par contre je me rappelle pas le jour prcisment  ::oops::  ) mais depuis aucun problme.
C'tait la premire fois que cette 'disparition' m'arrivait.

Je vide le cache  chaque fin de journe donc a a peut-tre rsolu le problme mais j'en sais pas plus.

----------


## m@

euh ben tiens...
c'est reparti...

et c'est  nouveau le texte de l'attribut "alt" qui s'affiche

*quand j'essaye d'accder directemetn  l'image*, j'ai le message 


> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif on this server.
> 
> Apache/1.3.27 Server at ns1.developpez.net Port 80


avec 403 comme code HTTP

voili voila

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

c'est vraiment bizarre ce probleme. le fait que cela ne touche que certaines personnes. Serait-ce que le forum ne vous aime po??  ::D: 

m@ tu peux aller voir le gif l?
http://www.developpez.net/forums/ima...on_biggrin.gif

et ou le voir quand on mets le chemin complet?

----------


## Olivier Regnier

A mon avis le problme ne vient pas du forum mais de votre configuration.   ::(: 

Ce lien http://www.developpez.net/forums/ima...on_biggrin.gif  fonctionne.

----------


## javamine

Bon moi a venait de mon pare feu -> Kerio Personal Firewall
Cela dit je comprend pas pourquoi tant donn que j'ai rien chang a la configuration de ce dernier et que je n'avais jamais eu de pb

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Bon moi a venait de mon pare feu -> Kerio Personal Firewall
> Cela dit je comprend pas pourquoi tant donn que j'ai rien chang a la configuration de ce dernier et que je n'avais jamais eu de pb


Kerio me donne aussi beaucoup d'erreur au niveau du net et au niveau du systme. Depuis j'ai mis Zone alarm et l RAS tous fonctionne.

A+
 ::roll::

----------


## m@

si quelqu'un ici sous entend que c'est ma configuration (que je n'ai pas modifi depuis 3 semaines) qui fait que je vois de faon alatoire les smileys (l par exemple a marche), que ce quelqu'un  en profite pour m'indiquer l'adresse d'un exorciste   ::evil::

----------


## Faith's Fall

> que ce quelqu'un  en profite pour m'indiquer l'adresse d'un exorciste


Dsl, la sorcire de Blair n'est plus l, je peux pas t'aider !
 ::?:

----------


## Olivier Regnier

A part une configuration je ne vois ce que cela peut-tre vu que pour la plupart a fonctionne  :;):

----------


## m@

lol

 paritr du moment o le serveur me renvoit un 403 forbidden, a ne peut pas tre ma config
surtout que jusque l a marchait sans pb

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> lol
> 
>  paritr du moment o le serveur me renvoit un 403 forbidden, a ne peut pas tre ma config
> surtout que jusque l a marchait sans pb


je ne vois qu'un format bas niveau pour resoudre le probleme   ::lol:: 



edit : soit un reseau comprenant un xp sp1+firewall partageant la connexion internet. celui-ci n'a pas les smilleys. et soit, un portable, xp sp1, passant par cette connexion voyant les smilleys. tous deux utilisant avantbrowser. 
j'ai les deux ecrans l'un a cot de lautre, l'un marche, l'autre non, donc ce n'est meme pas une question de serveur, inactif a certaines periodes.

c'est vraiment bizarre  ::):

----------


## Anonymous

> lol
> 
>  paritr du moment o le serveur me renvoit un 403 forbidden, a ne peut pas tre ma config
> surtout que jusque l a marchait sans pb


Je viens d'avoir lr mme souci sur mon PC XP pro (qui me sert de passerelle), avec le 403 aussi. Bizarrement en changeant la config de mon firewall a a dbloqu la situation. J'ai remis l'ancienne config et le 403 est rapparu.
Comme quoi a ne vient pas du serveur   ::wink::

----------


## Olivier Regnier

> Bizarrement en changeant la config de mon firewall a a dbloqu la situation. J'ai remis l'ancienne config et le 403 est rapparu.
> Comme quoi a ne vient pas du serveur


Si a venait du serveur on serait tous dans l'incapacit de visualiser le contenu  :;):

----------


## m@

techniquement, si on a un msg 403, c'est bien que le serveur fait une allergie  notre config.
perso, c'est vraiment alatoire, et ce depuis quelques jours, alors que je n'ai rien modif. un coup a marche, un coup a marche pas.

config : Mandrake 10.0 derrire routeur Thomson 601

[et puis qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma config d'abord ??   ::twisted::   ::twisted::   ::wink::  ]

----------


## prgasp77

Sous Mozilla/5.0 Firefox/0.9.3 Windows XP (pas encore connect sous Linux aujourd'hui)

Je ne vois plus les smilies, ils sont remplacs par leur texte "alt"ernatif. Ce probleme est tout nouveau, je les voyait il y a une heure !!!

----------


## iubito

IE6 et Opera 7.5, avec free ADSL (1024/128) ou en Wanadoo pro au boulot, aucun soucis

----------


## bahamouth

Moi je vois ni les images ni les smileys...
j'utilise ghostzilla... c'est ptet pour a...

----------

